# Skinmaxxing + teethmaxing



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 6, 2020)

uee is brootal


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 6, 2020)

Boyos, to go from my shitstain
Yellow teeth, you want to use hydrogen peroxide tooth whitening kits along with baking soda toothpaste 3 times a day. For simple skin maxing , use a simple salicylic acid cleanser 3 times a week to exfoliate , a simple cleanser to clean ur face daily , benzoyl peroxide 5 % for acne either at night or morning . And a simple mosterizer that has hyaluronic acid either night or morning depending on the time u put benzoyl peroxide .


Mathafack said:


> uee is brootal


Thats not the subject of the thread jfl


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 6, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> uee is brootal


I think his nose is the greatest failo


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 6, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> I think his nose is the greatest failo


nom his nose is good
he can be gl with good eye area


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 6, 2020)

youre a chad dude


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 6, 2020)

looksmax.me sleeping on the importance of white teeth


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 6, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> youre a chad dude


You should beat him up


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 6, 2020)

jm10 said:


> looksmax.me sleeping on the importance of white teeth


100%. Someone make a teeth whitening thread/guide!

Benignice is fucking killing it on the skincare scene. Good stuff!


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Feb 6, 2020)

How did braces help you?


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> hydrogen peroxide tooth whitening kits


Googled and didnt find it
Maybe you should create teethmaxing thread


----------



## Halotestin (Feb 6, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> 100%. Someone make a teeth whitening thread/guide!
> 
> Benignice is fucking killing it on the skincare scene. Good stuff!


Just viu carbamide peroxide 44% and Hope that your teeth wont falo out


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 6, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> Just viu carbamide peroxide 44% and Hope that your teeth wont falo out


Ever tried crest whitening strips?


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 6, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Googled and didnt find it
> Maybe you should create teethmaxing thread


It’s common lol how did u not find it . Did u spell shit correctly


----------



## Halotestin (Feb 6, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Ever tried crest whitening strips?


Nop. Did you?
Carbamide peroxide has the advantage of being cheap and abudant af


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> It’s common lol how did u not find it . Did u spell shit correctly


Yes, there is nothing about whitening kits. Obviously I know what hydrogen peroxide is


----------



## benignice (Feb 6, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> Carbamide peroxide has the advantage of being cheap and abudant af


Bear in mind that a 10% carbamide peroxide is going to break down to about a 3.5% hydrogen peroxide and its the hydrogen peroxide that is actually going to do the bleaching. Not trying to sway you either way, purely just so you know the relative numbers.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Feb 6, 2020)

nice teeth brotha


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 6, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> Nop. Did you?
> Carbamide peroxide has the advantage of being cheap and abudant af


Nope never. I want to whiten my teeth by tomorrow though. Youtube says banana skin works jfl


----------



## Halotestin (Feb 6, 2020)

benignice said:


> Bear in mind that a 10% carbamide peroxide is going to break down to about a 3.5% hydrogen peroxide and its the hydrogen peroxide that is actually going to do the bleaching. Not trying to sway you either way, purely just so you know the relative numbers.


Yeah but carbamide peroxide stays much more time


----------



## benignice (Feb 6, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> Yeah but carbamide peroxide stays much more time


Like I said, I'm not trying to sway you either way. I was just getting the numbers out there so that people knew what they were dealing with in terms of concentrations.


----------



## Terminator2009 (Feb 6, 2020)

teethmogs me for now...


----------



## Halotestin (Feb 6, 2020)

benignice said:


> Like I said, I'm not trying to sway you either way. I was just getting the numbers out there so that people knew what they were dealing with in terms of concentrations.


Yes, i didnt took as offence
According tô this guy carbamide stays acting for 10 hours while hydrogen for a few minutes, no 100% sure but It seems pretty legit


----------

